# Ref: Barry Benton: Hog Hunting



## NorthGaDawg069 (Oct 25, 2015)

I was hoping someone could help me out. I hunted with A guy by the name of Barry Benton, he owned and operated South Ga. Hog Hunting, he lived and operated his hog and deer hunting business in Dodge County. I read someone's comment the other day that he's friend loved deer hunting more than him and then commented RIP Barry Benton. Is this the same guy and what happened. He was a great guy. I hunted and lodged with him on several occasions. Who knows??????


----------



## joshb311 (Oct 25, 2015)

My brother lives a few miles from where Mr. Benton resided, and he was found dead of a gunshot wound as far as I know. His father went to check on him when he didn't show up for a hunting outing and he discovered him in his trailer if I remember the newspaper article correctly. I know that I have heard on the radio that there is a reward for information about what happened, so I'm guessing that foul play may have been involved. Never knew the fellow, but I have heard that he was some kind of a hog hunter. One of the best in these parts, I'm told.


----------



## hunterofopportunity (Oct 26, 2015)

Two men 22 and 18 have been arrested and charged with the murder or Barry Benton according to WTOC News.


----------



## model88_308 (Oct 26, 2015)

A short article here. Also the identities of those charged. 

http://www.wtoc.com/story/30340947/2-arrested-in-toombs-co-murder-case


----------



## joshb311 (Oct 26, 2015)

model88_308 said:


> A short article here. Also the identities of those charged.
> 
> http://www.wtoc.com/story/30340947/2-arrested-in-toombs-co-murder-case



I've seen both of those young men before at the Clyde's gas station in Lyons on multiple occasions. Wow. Thoroughly glad that they caught them. I had not heard that update. 

Sad that someone lost their life to the greed of another.


----------



## mattech (Oct 26, 2015)

That's horrible


----------



## NorthGaDawg069 (Oct 26, 2015)

Well, guys thanks for the update and information. He was a CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored of a guy and hog hunter. I will never forget him. I spent several days and nights at his place. I can't believe someone would do harm to such a great guy. I hope they burn if truly guilty! RIP Barry Benton! We'll never forget you and the memories made at your place.


----------



## NorthGaDawg069 (Oct 26, 2015)

Guys I can't help to comment again. This makes me so angry! Barry Benton would have given you the shirt off of his back. He was such a great guy. I remember sitting on the porch of the old home place that he used as a lodge and just sitting there talking about life in general and him telling me all of the different kinds of people that came and hunted with him. Heaven certainly gained another good one. My heart is broken over this tragedy!!!


----------



## KKrueger (Oct 27, 2015)

N GA Dawg,

Thank you for posting this. Man, I hate to hear this news. I have hunted with Barry and he was a great man.  

I've hunted in 16 states, 5 countries and 3 continents. People ask me all the time what my favorite hunt has been. Hunting at Barry's place is always top 3 on my list.

I remember he had an old cabin, outdoor kitchen, wide enough gaps in the floor boards to see what was under the cabin and an old bath tub with a garden hose.  

We had some good times down there.

RIP Barry!!!


----------



## frankwright (Oct 27, 2015)

I didn't know him but it sure seems like a tragic loss.

http://www.wtoc.com/story/30249070/toombs-co-sheriffs-office-gbi-investigating-homicide


----------



## poolecw (Dec 19, 2015)

Latest news on this case...

http://www.southeastgeorgiatoday.com/index.php/8-newsbreaks/25681-second-killer-gets-life-in-benton-case


----------



## weekender (Dec 19, 2015)

I am not sure that this is justice for what they did, but at least they have to pay something.


----------



## lbzdually (Dec 19, 2015)

The prosecutor in the case said he guys will be 50 or older when they get out, what a load.  They should never see the light of day again.  They chose to break into another man's house, those scumbags chose to stab the man and beat him instead of running when he woke, none of it was an accident, they instigated everything.  They had a ton of evidence and there was not any contention that anyone else could have done this, so they should have the trial and when convicted, took them out back and saved the taxpayers a ton of money.


----------



## Horns (Dec 20, 2015)

Looks like the d.a. was spineless. If he had so much evidence, why not go to trial?


----------



## country boy (Dec 22, 2015)

Was in a club with Barry a few years ago, couldn't ask for a nicer person. R.I.P.


----------



## NorthGaDawg069 (Dec 22, 2015)

Barry, was always an " eye for an eye" type person, and I agree. Those two men should die the same way they made Barry die or worse!!


----------

